# το καπηλειό (Χαΐνηδες)



## Theseus (Aug 9, 2017)

Another song from the Χάινηδες that Neikos suggested that I have a go at translating but generally I have found it pretty easy --unlike Ήτανε χινόπωρο π' αντάμωσα.







Here, for reference, are the verses with requests from me for elucidation:-

Ήτανε όμορφο θαρρώ
εκείνο τον παλιό καιρό
το καπηλειό μου
γιαλός, καημός και τσικουδιά [= raki]
βαρμένα [tidied away] μέσα στην καρδιά
με τ’ όνειρό μου.

Και κάθε μέρα από βραδύς [here must mean 'in the evening']
*ντουγιουντισμένος* [rapt in thought] ο Βαρδής
με το λαούτο
με το κρασί του στον *οντά* [on the stage, his official room]
στον αμανέ του να κεντά
τον κόσμο τούτο.

Κι ο Σταύρος πέρα στη γωνιά
που για δυο χείλια βυσσινιά
τα σιγοπίνει
παίρνει νερό σαν τραγουδεί
που το λαούτο του Βαρδή
τον πόνο σβήνει.

Κι ο Μύρος πιάνει το χορό *[takes to the floor*]
το χώμα μόνο έχει οχτρό [*only the ground has an enemy*?!]
χρυσά παλάτια
σε κάποια θάλασσα πλατιά
θυμάται, κόκκινα φωτιά
τα δυο του μάτια.

Θυμούμαι κάθε χαραυγή
πού `λεγα ο ήλιος να μη βγει
στην αγκαλιά σου
όνειρο βάρκα με πανιά
να σεργιανίζω το ντουνιά
με τα φιλιά σου.

Αργό το ζάλο μου, βαρύ [slow is my step & heavy]
ήτανε ψεύτικος μπορεί
ο έρωτάς σου
ρωτώ διαβάτες στα στενά
αν είδαν μάτια καστανά
σαν τα δικά σου.

Πως να δικάσω μια ζωή
κι ένα αστέρι το πρωί
που τρεμοσβήνει
στο ερειπωμένο καπηλειό
ένα μου όνειρο παλιό
έχει `πομείνει.

I think the rest is straightforward & most of my translations are ok, but there are one or two points to explain or correct.
It is an amazing song of nostalgia, that puts into the shade some of Hank Williams' nostalgic folk songs.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 10, 2017)

Ήτανε όμορφο θαρρώ | It was beautiful, I think
εκείνο τον παλιό καιρό | in those old days
το καπηλειό μου | my tavern
γιαλός, καημός και τσικουδιά | seaside, sorrow and tsikoudia (like raki)
βαρμένα μέσα στην καρδιά | stored away in the heart
με τ’ όνειρό μου.| along with my dream
Και κάθε μέρα από βραδύς | and every day,
in the evening

ντουγιουντισμένος ο Βαρδής | Vardis was
rapt in though
t (well done!)
με το λαούτο | with the laouto
με το κρασί του στον οντά | with his wine, in the room
στον αμανέ του να κεντά/τον κόσμο τούτο. | weaving this world into his
amane

Κι ο Σταύρος πέρα στη γωνιά | and Stavros sits far away in the corner
που για δυο χείλια βυσσινιά | for two scarlet lips
τα σιγοπίνει | slowly drinking away
παίρνει νερό σαν τραγουδεί | drinks water when he sings (not sure about that)
που το λαούτο του Βαρδή | that Vardis' laouto
τον πόνο σβήνει. | takes the pain away
Κι ο Μύρος πιάνει το χορό | and Myros starts dancing
το χώμα μόνο έχει οχτρό | the ground his only enemy
χρυσά παλάτια/σε κάποια θάλασσα πλατιά / θυμάται, κόκκινα φωτιά /τα δυο του μάτια.| he remembers palaces of gold in some wide sea/his two eyes red like fire
Θυμούμαι κάθε χαραυγή| I remeber every dawn
πού `λεγα ο ήλιος να μη βγει| when I hoped that the sun would not rise
στην αγκαλιά σου| in your arms
όνειρο βάρκα με πανιά| a dream, in a boat with sails
να σεργιανίζω το ντουνιά | roaming the world
με τα φιλιά σου.| in your kisses
Αργό το ζάλο μου, βαρύ | slow is my step & heavy
ήτανε ψεύτικος μπορεί/ο έρωτάς σου | your love was maybe a lie
ρωτώ διαβάτες στα στενά| I ask the passers-by in the alleys
αν είδαν μάτια καστανά|if they've seen eyes brown
σαν τα δικά σου.|like yours
Πως να δικάσω μια ζωή|How can I judge a life
κι ένα αστέρι το πρωί|and a star, in the morning
που τρεμοσβήνει| flickering
στο ερειπωμένο καπηλειό|in the dilapidated tavern
ένα μου όνειρο παλιό|only an old dream of mine
έχει `πομείνει.|has left


----------



## Themis (Aug 10, 2017)

_πιάνει τον χορό_ = αρχίζει τον χορό
_το χώμα μόνο έχει οχτρό_ : Εδώ υποκείμενο είναι ο Μύρος, που ο μόνος του εχθρός είναι το χώμα. Η εικόνα αυτή δείχνει ότι ο Μύρος χορεύει με πάθος, χτυπώντας δυνατά τα πόδια του στο χώμα.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks, Themis. I thought that is what it might mean. I wrote to a colleague thus:-
'Also does 'the ground his only enemy' mean that the only resistance he met was the pressure of the soil against his feet'? Nor quite what you have written but on the right lines.


----------

